# I am so disgusted



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

That does bite! I happen to love the LB Homespun yarn, but I haven't ever used it for a sweater. Have you tried washing the sweater? If it is too small, washing it - according to the directions on the label - you may be able to 'stretch' it alittle bit. 
If it's too big, maybe you could "take in" the side seams alittle bit? Just a thought!


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

I have never used this yarn but how disheartening for you, I think I would put this on one side and make something from a different yarn just don't let it put you off starting a different project.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Homespun is an "iffy" yarn. Some patterns it works up great, also for some knitters. IMHO, it does NOT drape well. That may be the problem with the sweater. Is the pattern designed for Homespun?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a disappointment. If the guage and measurements are correct, did you make the wrong size for your measurements or is the drape or fabric just not "correct" for the style? Something is amiss.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

If it's homespun, try washing it and drying it lightly in a cool dryer. It sometimes helps the drape and lets the yarn relax. do that before you put any more work into it and see if it helps. That way, you may be able to salvage the project. Homespun can sometimes be stiff. works great for outer coats, heavy sweaters, afghans, etc. but not for soft drapey things usually.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

We use Homespun all the time for our prayer shawls. Beautiful yarn for that. Maybe use this yarn for a shawl and get a different yarn for the sweater. Or, maybe a different sweater pattern? Like going to the store, not everything looks good on me!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi All, You nailed it. It is the drape. Gosh, I would not have thought that such a soft yarn would be so stiff. I am already frogging it. Even if the steaming would helped, I would have had to put too much more time into it for the finished project without knowing whether it would work out ok or not. So now I am looking for a poncho design (I am thinking of the two rectangle type.) I also think a larger hook/needle will help the drape. As much as I want to have finished projects, it is really the process I like, so frogging is not the end of the world. Just a temporary set back.

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU. (


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Setbacks are part of learning - darn it

We've all had them


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Ain't it the truth!

Just found a poncho pattern on Lion Brand using homespun which I think should work nicely. 

If it doesn't, you all will hear it from me!


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

I made a cable sweater for my daughter in law maybe 15 yrs. ago.She never said anything to me,but I was quite upset when I moved in with them after my husbands death 2 yrs. ago and found the sweater in with clothes not being worn.The sweater was big enough for me and I am a 2x. My D.I.L. was a size 6 at the time I made the sweater.It was red heart yarn and I have never seen any of their knitted items stretch like that.Well I have never made myself a sweater, but I have one now.lol


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

If it's a Lion Brand pattern for Homespun, then you should be OK.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm using homespun for a lap robe for myself and i'm loving it. Nice and soft with a very nice drape. I'm doing a plain garter stitch with size 11 needles and it's perfect.

I also used homespun for an entrelac scarf and cap for my daughter that came out beautifully too. So far so good. I do have 4 more skeins in my stash that I have no plans for--I was thinking of a short sweater or jacket, but haven't found a pattern that calls to me as yet.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Now just a sec. Is it too small? Maybe blocking and stretching while it is still damp might fix it. If it too large, I have been known to machine stitch the sides to make it fit.
If you have a serger all the better. Otherwise, you can use a zigzag stitch and trim the yarn close to the stitching.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

The only project I have made with Homespun is the Martha Stewart Coming Home Poncho. It's lovely (if I do say so myself)!


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't make fringe with the Homespun for your poncho - it frizzes and makes a mess - Been there- done that.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

scarves and knitted mittens work well in Homespun, I do not care for crocheted items in this yarn, but, that is just my opinion. Not a yarn I ever go to as a first choice, but it is a shame because the colorways are lovely...MoMo


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> That does bite! I happen to love the LB Homespun yarn, but I haven't ever used it for a sweater. Have you tried washing the sweater? If it is too small, washing it - according to the directions on the label - you may be able to 'stretch' it alittle bit.
> If it's too big, maybe you could "take in" the side seams alittle bit? Just a thought!


I also love LB Homespun. But don't think I would use it for sweaters. I am making snuggies out of it. I think it is good for blankets and such but not for sweaters and such.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's so frustrating when a project that you are looking forward to finishing and wearing doesn't come together the way you envision it. I think finding another use for the yarn is the best answer, because I have never been satisfied when settling for a fix that just doesn't quite do it--I see the problem every time I wear or use whatever the item is.

Karen


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Hi All, You nailed it. It is the drape. Gosh, I would not have thought that such a soft yarn would be so stiff. I am already frogging it. Even if the steaming would helped, I would have had to put too much more time into it for the finished project without knowing whether it would work out ok or not. So now I am looking for a poncho design (I am thinking of the two rectangle type.) I also think a larger hook/needle will help the drape. As much as I want to have finished projects, it is really the process I like, so frogging is not the end of the world. Just a temporary set back.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU. (


I just finished a oversized poncho for my 1 1/2 year old granddaughter with Homespun. I didn't think that ta snuggie would be good for her so I found a plain simple pattern for her and made a poncho. It turned out good. I did a little moderating on the pattern and I have to block it yet but it looks so cute. I annot wait to give it to her for Xmas. A poncho would work well with this yarn.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> The only project I have made with Homespun is the Martha Stewart Coming Home Poncho. It's lovely (if I do say so myself)!


could we see it please? prettyplease? I love poncho's and have just finished one, I will take a photo and post it for you. Cat


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

I just finished a sweatshirt style hoodie sweater in Homespun. It was a Lion Brand pattern for Homespun, and came out perfect. I think that style sweater works with that yarn.


----------



## catty1 (Apr 12, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


That is bad, how disheartening, I have done the same more than once, but have never used that yarn. I would just try to put it behind you and start something new. :-D


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Many a time, just shring it by putting the gnawing thought/worry into words straightens, brightens and rectifies what's weighing on the mind: lightening it!(both meanings is what it is, really!) Good you had the good sense to talk about it and get the results that do not seem too formidable! That is life isn't it?


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have used Homespun yarn to make bulky items that don't need an exact fit like a bathrobe and hooded sweatshirt style sweater. Homespun does stretch. I have found that it will stretch even while working with it. If you decide to frog this sweater I would use the yarn for a lap robe instead of another garment.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Using a larger needle really helps Homespun drape better. If you knit with smaller needles, it does get very stiff. I don't usually have any trouble with it, because I knit so loosely. I have used Homespun patterns with no problem.
If you knit a poncho with it, try using a looser gauge than usual.


----------



## caroleh (Aug 18, 2011)

That is such a bummer. I have used that yarn before and really like. However, the pattern was for a shawl. I have had that happen even with the best of yarns and I do check the guage and have knitted for a long time. It is very disheartening when it happens. Do not give up knitting because of it. Go into a local yarn shop and ask for their advise. Maybe they can come up with a solution. Good luck.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry it didn't work out. It's such a disappointment when we put our heart and soul into something, and it doesn't come out like we hoped.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

So sorry but thanks for sharing this so I won't make the same mistake. 

I recently went on a trip and took along a skein of the LB homespun that I found on sale at Wally World. Made the Mary Maxim slotted scarf (free pattern #6141P) with that yarn using size US 9 needles. Used less than one skein and worked up quickly and easily. Turned out just beautiful and I plan to make some more for Christmas gifts. That's something you could make with your frogged yarn.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

I'M praying your poncho turns out beautiful.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I use Homespun for sweater coats but not sweaters. I recently made a camisole that I swear I measured myself correctly but when it was done it was way too small. I was so disappointed... I gifted it to my daughter....


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I personally would never make clothing out of that yarn I see it only good for cheap throw...into the trash. Really sorry to hear all that work just to come to not fitting. Know anyone that you could give it to without froging it? Or give it to Goodwill and mark it up to experience.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Hi All, You nailed it. It is the drape. Gosh, I would not have thought that such a soft yarn would be so stiff. I am already frogging it. Even if the steaming would helped, I would have had to put too much more time into it for the finished project without knowing whether it would work out ok or not. So now I am looking for a poncho design (I am thinking of the two rectangle type.) I also think a larger hook/needle will help the drape. As much as I want to have finished projects, it is really the process I like, so frogging is not the end of the world. Just a temporary set back.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU. (


I made a poncho for my Granddaughter with homespun and it came out beautifully. Good choice and good luck!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

finish it someone will like


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


I am another who does not like the Homespun yarn!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


If it doesn't fit you, it will fit someone. Perhaps you have a domestic violence shelter near you, or a nursing home where you could donate it? Winter will be here before we know it, and so many will be cold. Just a thought so all that work will not go to waste and someone will be so grateful.

HUGS

PS-- oops guess I am too late and should have read all the comments first. Oh well, maybe this post will help someone who has another project that doesn't quite work for them?


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I personally would never make clothing out of that yarn I see it only good for cheap throw...into the trash. Really sorry to hear all that work just to come to not fitting. Know anyone that you could give it to without froging it? Or give it to Goodwill and mark it up to experience.


I've successfully used Homespun yarn for scarves, hats, shawls, and even baby booties! They turn out lovely and soft.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

I have made several of these shawls out of Homespun yarn, and I love mine!!

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/bevs-shawl.html


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sure Homespun works up beautifully on some projects-- I just haven't found one yet.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

jltrask said:


> Using a larger needle really helps Homespun drape better. If you knit with smaller needles, it does get very stiff. I don't usually have any trouble with it, because I knit so loosely. I have used Homespun patterns with no problem.
> If you knit a poncho with it, try using a looser gauge than usual.


So true. I used smaller needles this week making slippers for my granddaughter to match her poncho. It doews make it stiff whenusing smaller needles than recommended for that type of yarn but it is think and will keep her feet nice and warm this winter.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I use homespun to make hoodies for my college age and above kids. The beauty of the "drape" is that it is NOT clingy, fits well over any other shirts underneath, washes well and you just throw it into the dryer and go. It works well in patterns that look like Channel jackets. In short, anything that you want to have structure in. Not for finely detailed anything, things that you want to cling to you, things where a tighter fit is desired. Another example where you cannot just pick any yarn for any pattern. Maybe the labels should give examples of items that the yarn is suitable for, like sewing patterns.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

elsienicholls said:


> Setbacks are part of learning - darn it
> 
> We've all had them


Yes, indeed!!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

soc said:


> I use homespun to make hoodies for my college age and above kids. The beauty of the "drape" is that it is NOT clingy, fits well over any other shirts underneath, washes well and you just throw it into the dryer and go. It works well in patterns that look like Channel jackets. In short, anything that you want to have structure in. Not for finely detailed anything, things that you want to cling to you, things where a tighter fit is desired. Another example where you cannot just pick any yarn for any pattern. Maybe the labels should give examples of items that the yarn is suitable for, like sewing patterns.


Do you use an online pattern, and could post a link to the site here? I have a daughter up north at college and it gets cold there!


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

bsaito said:


> As much as I want to have finished projects, it is really the process I like, so frogging is not the end of the world. Just a temporary set back.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU. (


I, too, am a process knitter. Finished projects are great, but it's the actual act of knitting that satisfies.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

bevqual said:


> soc said:
> 
> 
> > I use homespun to make hoodies for my college age and above kids. The beauty of the "drape" is that it is NOT clingy, fits well over any other shirts underneath, washes well and you just throw it into the dryer and go. It works well in patterns that look like Channel jackets. In short, anything that you want to have structure in. Not for finely detailed anything, things that you want to cling to you, things where a tighter fit is desired. Another example where you cannot just pick any yarn for any pattern. Maybe the labels should give examples of items that the yarn is suitable for, like sewing patterns.
> ...


This is the pattern I've used several times. I like that it includes all sizes from toddler to XXXL

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-hoodedSweater.html?noImages=


----------



## nanirose47 (Jun 13, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Homespun is an "iffy" yarn. Some patterns it works up great, also for some knitters. IMHO, it does NOT drape well. That may be the problem with the sweater. Is the pattern designed for Homespun?


I agree with this-it is "iffy". I have tried it on quite a few things and the only successes I had were crocheted ponchos and scarves. My daughter has a Homespun scarf that I knitted and she loves it.


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

If you're using Homespun, I would NOT wet it and Not us a dryer on it. That yarn is an arcylic and water doesn't do well with being wet and the dryer could actually melt the fiber. You don't block acrylics. I'm just jumping in here and don't know what you knitted and sorry you're not happy with the outcome of your project. What of the fit do you not like?


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

thirwoodnana said:


> I made a cable sweater for my daughter in law maybe 15 yrs. ago.She never said anything to me,but I was quite upset when I moved in with them after my husbands death 2 yrs. ago and found the sweater in with clothes not being worn.The sweater was big enough for me and I am a 2x. My D.I.L. was a size 6 at the time I made the sweater.It was red heart yarn and I have never seen any of their knitted items stretch like that.Well I have never made myself a sweater, but I have one now.lol


The synthetic yarns like Red Heart stretch if your dryer is too hot. I thought I was knitting looser all of a sudden but read somewhere that high heat melts acrylic yarns and I realized this problem only started when I got a new dryer. I now use a lower heat cycle when drying my acrylic sweaters.


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

I stand corrected...I just read up on it and you can put your acylics in the dry with a dryer sheet to make them on a low setting. I remember now I've done it on blankets, but have never done it on sweaters. I just a blow drying might melt it if the setting is too high.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

past said:


> bevqual said:
> 
> 
> > soc said:
> ...


Thank you for the link this is just what I was looking for


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

That is the only thing about hand crafted that I hate, Even with sewing you can't be sure all that time, work and energy is going to fit YOU, until you are done. Try some of these ideas the "experts" have suggested and if it's still not to your liking, you can always frog it, put the yarn away until it hits you again, and then try a shawl, one size fits all.
So sorry.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love your shawl! I think I will make one for my dil's mother. 

I had wondered whether the dishcloth pattern could be made larger and you answered that questions for me. thanks so much. I love this one! Shirley


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


If this is the 4th project you made with the same yarn....maybe it's the yarn..if you plan on making it again try a different yarn.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


You know -- I've had the same problem and found that giving it away as a gift worked well -- it made me feel as though my time was not wasted -- and it gives you an opportunity to start with a different color yarn/same pattern/but with the adjustments that you feel are necessary to make the garment fit as you would like.

Sometimes reworking a project gets discouraging and if someone else can wear it -- lovely.

Best wishes and have a great day

Shelia
NC


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

Too bad you've already started frogging. Perhaps you could have donated it to the Boys & Girls Club or a Women's Resource Center. They can always use good clothing and it might look fine on another figure type. Too sad you went to all that work. I know how frustrating it can be ...I've frogged many an item determined to make it perfect. I personally hate boucle yarn, eyelash yarn, etc. After all my work I want to be able to see the stitches :lol: And I like doing a variety of stitch patterns. Just don't get discouraged...and don't use that type of yarn again! ;-)


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

My granddaughter is a professional photographer, specializing in newborn photos. She asked me to do some props for her and I chose homespun for the rustic little hats she wanted. I also made a stork pouch, and an egg basket for her from homespun. They turned out well. 
I made a lot of other things too, but here we're talking about homespun.
And I must thank her for getting me back into knitting and crocheting!


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


  You are now a member of the Frogging It club. So sorry too, I gave up on the sweaters and made a watch cap of the yarn with the rest of it in the discard pile. Talked to Lion Brand Customer Service and they said they'd not heard of any complaints. Do they even listen and pay attention or just sell the yarn and forget it once they have the profits from the sale. Perhaps if enough people complained to Lion Brand (their toll free number is on their site) perhaps -perhaps they would see that something is amiss with the yarn and solve the problem. It is incredibly soft --too bad. Missmack


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

past said:


> bevqual said:
> 
> 
> > soc said:
> ...


Thanks, I just saved the pattern in my LB Patterns. I love Homespun, but as you and some others have stated, there are some things it will work for and others it won't.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I just completed a homespun shrug. It turned out very pretty but even though I made it large it is a bit snug, an Xlarge would have draped better. It's Olivia's shrug! I made a prayer shawl and throw from it last year and they both turned out so beautiful, soft and comfy. Homespun also make nice scarfs.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, really dumb question department here! What is homespun and what is froggin?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

mamabrown said:


> If you're using Homespun, I would NOT wet it and Not us a dryer on it. That yarn is an arcylic and water doesn't do well with being wet and the dryer could actually melt the fiber. You don't block acrylics. I'm just jumping in here and don't know what you knitted and sorry you're not happy with the outcome of your project. What of the fit do you not like?


I have a hat and scarf in homespun (along with several other items) and have washed and dryed them in my home machine with no problems. Machine wash warm, med dry. Maybe I've been lucky.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Homespun is a yard from Lion Brand and frogging is ripping out.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry you had to go through this. I'm sure it's very disappointing.

I have a book of patterns put out by Leisure Arts (3525). It's called Fashion-Plus Knits. You may not be a plus size and neither am I but loved some of the patterns. They are all geared to Homespun Yarns. You cold probably find it at www.leisurearts.com

If I didn't want to use it eventually, I'd mail it to you. 

Good luck with your new adventure.


----------



## sandyw1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

Funny how we all have our likes and dislikes when it comes to yarn. Homespun happens to be one of my favorite yarns to work with (depending on the project I'm doing). Most things I've tackled with Homespun have turned out beautifully.


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

Personally, I have to say, I hate homespun. Done many a shawl and other things with Homespun and just hate the feel in my hands. Just my opinion. Lion Brand makes such other wonderful ones. Love the colors of Homespun...just hate the yarn itself.


----------



## MaKettle2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Homespun yarn makes awesome prayer shawls and afghans. I use Homespun for those projects as they make very soft shawls and afghans. Other than those two types of projects, I suggest not using Homespun.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's the danger of any handmade garments. You can't try them on first to see if the cut or style is becoming! I can't tell you how many times I bought wonderful fabric and made a garment in my size and put it on and hated it.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. I don't like 'homespun' yarn either. Better luck next time. Don't give up--it's not you, it's the yarn!


bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

I used "Homespun" but I used it for an afghan. It does strech. I dont think it really do to good for a sweater. :thumbdown:


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> That does bite! I happen to love the LB Homespun yarn, but I haven't ever used it for a sweater. Have you tried washing the sweater? If it is too small, washing it - according to the directions on the label - you may be able to 'stretch' it alittle bit.
> If it's too big, maybe you could "take in" the side seams alittle bit? Just a thought!


I started making a homespun yarn sweater for my sister who is size small. I thought I had it right, it was a top down sweater. Well I am a 2X and it fits me, needless to say, she didn't get it. 
Then I made one for her from Simply Soft, and had the measurements perfect, but I washed it......the sleeves would have fit a giant. I have had it with cheap yarns like that. Oh they cost enough, but they just aren't quality. 
It couldn't possibly be my skills...... :roll: lol


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel your pain!!! I have vowed to never buy another skein of homespun! I have so much trouble with it splitting when I knit or crochet with it. I have used it to make baby blankies for charity, but nothing else has ever worked out right. (And the blankies took more time than usual due to the splitting of the yarn.) The colors are very pretty, but it just isn't worth the effort.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I made a simple knit afgan to use in my sleeping bag - it doesn't look that warm, but it really makes the difference when the temp drops suddenly.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I know how you feel. I started an afghan with the Homespun yarn and it stretched to almost twice in size. I am now a little leary in working with that yarn again.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

About homespun. I bought several skeins on sale at Walmart and tried a double knit panel on a long loom. I frogged it once and did it again and will probably start yet again.
For those of you who have made baby blankets with the homespun, whichloom stitch would you suggest I use? I thought about doing garter for beginning sides and ending (so it doesn't curl) and just knit the center.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


I am sorry for your disappointment, but it's all just part of the learning process. Sometimes we invest our time in a great successful project, and sometimes we invest it in a valuable and expensive lesson. It's all a plus...

As for yarn selection, if you can visit a yarn shop and look at and feel some of the sample sweaters they have knitted up, you will learn a lot about what yarns knit up well for sweaters. Pure wool will rarely let you down.

Homespun is mostly used for blankets. Tho it looks great in the skein, it's rather limp and lifeless after it's knit up and even more so once it's washed. I'm in the "I hate it" camp, as it's not easy to work with and not worth it, IMO.

Just keep knitting... maybe a quickie small project to get you happy again!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great attitude Bsaito...that helps ..especially in frogging...RIP IT RIP IT....just another learning process huh?

Hugs and Bless you ...as you RIP so shall you SEW lol..

Camilla



bsaito said:


> Hi All, You nailed it. It is the drape. Gosh, I would not have thought that such a soft yarn would be so stiff. I am already frogging it. Even if the steaming would helped, I would have had to put too much more time into it for the finished project without knowing whether it would work out ok or not. So now I am looking for a poncho design (I am thinking of the two rectangle type.) I also think a larger hook/needle will help the drape. As much as I want to have finished projects, it is really the process I like, so frogging is not the end of the world. Just a temporary set back.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU. (


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

Froggin is rip it, rip it, rip it (rip it out and start over)


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I made a shawl with Homespun, but I mixed it with the Boa yarn- you know the novelty yarn - variegated and it came out beautifully. I did 2 rows of the Boa and 2 rows of the Homespun. Can't complain.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


You have my honest to goodness sympathy as I have been there, done that. It IS very disheartening & I have gone as far as throwing the item in the trash, along with the pattern & leftover yarn. I then start something new for someone else that I know will be beautiful, appreciated & enjoyed, most of the time a baby item. This lifts my heart & then I just get over it & move on.


----------



## Cay (Aug 11, 2011)

I love homespun, I've used it for many of my ponchos with cuffs that I've made, that's what it calls for. add sport or finger yarn and it makes soft wonderful thick socks.



bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


As you have already heard from all of the replies posted on here, Homespun is a yarn that you either love or hate. I am truly sorry that you didn't like the results with it for your sweater. What I have discovered with it is you must use larger needles, otherwise it is too tight and feels stiff, will not drape well. I must also slow down and don't try to knit fast, or else it will be split. Usually, your best bet is to use a pattern designed for homespun yarn. It can be a wonderful looking project or it can look terrible, depending on the pattern. I can see both sides of the issue. I happen to love it, but then I don't make anything with it that needs to be fitted. Good luck.  :-D

Patty


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't recall using that brand of yarn. I have found that drape can mean a lot from users on this forum. I have yet to make something for myself. I would try the washing or blocking as suggested by the other members. Finding a pattern with that brand and type of yarn most likely is the best thing to do.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

oH iT MAKES SUCH A COZY SHAWL.. i HAVE MADE SEVERAL FOR MYSELF AND FOR PEOPLE WHO NEEDED A "HUG"


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

What stitch do you use for you shawls?


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

I am not fond of Homespun. It seems to stretch too much. I'm confused by it being "stiff". Prayer shawls have worked out ok though. The patterns I've used were for Homespun yarn.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I used it to make several of the Lion Brand Homespun Triangle shawl.. I think thats the name...


----------



## Cay (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd also love to see a pic of your shawl or the pattern.


suthengrl said:


> What stitch do you use for you shawls?


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Ain't it the truth!
> 
> Just found a poncho pattern on Lion Brand using homespun which I think should work nicely.
> 
> If it doesn't, you all will hear it from me!


You are on the right track now! I made a poncho for a friend of mine using a Homespun yarn in the color she chose. I also used a crochet pattern from Homespun website. One thing I love about the Homespun site is that they provide many of the same patterns in both knit and crochet versions! This is how her color choice worked up in a crochet poncho...maybe this is helpful to you. Good luck... I think you will love your project when it's completed!
Donna


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Cay said:


> I'd also love to see a pic of your shawl or the pattern.
> 
> 
> suthengrl said:
> ...


This is another gift (set hat & scarf) I made up from a blue version of Homespun. I cannot remember if it was double or triple strands, but it worked up beautifully! The scarf is a pattern I just sat down and created, so I cannot share it since I didn't write it down. But perhaps you crocheters out there can figure it out (or close) by looking!

I've had success with Homespun, but it's difficult to find the stitches and see the pattern in the work. I agree, not for beginners. I also agree, choose your patterns wisely. Is does not substitute equally well for all other yarns in it's weight category. If you stitck to patterns made for Homespun, you cannot go wrong.
Enjoy! : D
Donna Victoria


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have one in my Ravelry Projects Page ( pennyknits)
Tried to link it and didn't work...

If you go to see.. its way down and its blue and white ( Comfort Shawl)

Here you go... I THINK??
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/pennyknits/easy-triangle-shawl-60301


----------



## DorothyofOz (Jun 21, 2011)

I have had bad luck with LB Homespun. Does anyone know of an alternative yarn?


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Joannem602
How did you get that picture of me when I was a little girl or did we all look the same back then?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Patchworkcat said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I want to have finished projects, it is really the process I like, so frogging is not the end of the world. Just a temporary set back.
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Hi All, You nailed it. It is the drape. Gosh, I would not have thought that such a soft yarn would be so stiff. I am already frogging it. Even if the steaming would helped, I would have had to put too much more time into it for the finished project without knowing whether it would work out ok or not. So now I am looking for a poncho design (I am thinking of the two rectangle type.) I also think a larger hook/needle will help the drape. As much as I want to have finished projects, it is really the process I like, so frogging is not the end of the world. Just a temporary set back.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU. (


Before you give up - do you use fabric conditioner over there? Maybe you call it something different? But a good long soak, followed by rinsing, may soften the fabric, remove any static - and make it wearable. It seems such a shame to unpick it !


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Last summer I started a sleeveless turtleneck top that was out of homespun. Finished the front and then said to myself "I really do hate this yarn" -- tossed it and gave the yarn away. It was hard for me to knit well due to the two strands -- that nylon thread in it just never liked me and the boucle like part kept splitting. No stitch definition so you can't see or correct mistakes.

I have decided since then I am just a worsted weight kind of gal!!! I have also decided that knitting pieces and then sewing them together is really kind of dumb in a knitted garment. That is like sewing with another kind of cloth. I have a vest pattern in pieces now, I am finishing the last front piece, I will finish this thing on the sewing machine (cheating I know but it is acrylic and blocking will be iffy so mattress stitching will not be so invisibile) THEN I have two top down circular sweaters in the queue to start -- that makes more sense to me -- if you can knit it in one piece what are we doing with all this finishing stuff? If I wanted to sew I would sew!!!


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't like knitting in pieces, either. Most of my stuff is knit in the round.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Around 10 yrs. ago I knitted a sweater from Vogue magazine called Fringed Collar Jacket. It is knitted with Lion Brand Homespun. What I don't understand is that it says this is a 3 weight yarn, yet when you check Homespun on LBs site it's in the 5 weight section.I'm going to knit a swatch on the size 10 needle to check the gauge again. I think I'll make this sweater again.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


I am sorry that this happened. I have made several sweater for myself and they didn't look good at all. I also was very discouraged and decided not to knit any clothing for awhile. Now, I am doing dishrags, rugs, cowls and decided to do some towels. It is a nice change. By the way, I do not like Homespun, either.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

elsienicholls said:


> Setbacks are part of learning - darn it
> 
> We've all had them


'darn it' is that a play on words? Does anyone darn things anymore. I darned some knit slippers my sister made for me so many times, pretty soon the soles were just darning.

darn it - too funny


----------



## tikhea (Aug 11, 2011)

I did a beautiful crocheted poncho with HS, it was a free pattern on Lion Brand site, the Martha Stewart Poncho.....It feels wonderful and because it is crochet it is a very loose stitch...good luck with the next project!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi! I'm new and was reading about the sweater dilemma. I 
was noticing everyone's comments about LB Homespum...just about to start a Prayer Shawl that calls for LB Homespun. Is there a better yarn to use so it will drape well? I have never used homespun, but I really wanted this shawl to be super soft and cozy for winter..(have severe arthritis)so don't want to waste time if it's better to use something softer. Any suggestions???
BTW, really enjoying everyone's comments! Great group!!


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it feels wonderful. I did double knit on a long loom and it's very soft. My problem is the thread that wraps around the roving is sometimes difficult to catch with the loom tool/pick. I did a small crocheted swatch with a large hook and it seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I like the baby yarns, Caron and Bernat for softness.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks...I really like the Caron soft yarns, think I'll switch to that...


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I made a beautiful prayer shawl from HS for my daughter inlaw and it is so soft and cuddly. She loved it. Here are the pictures of her modeling it.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Lovely! Is the pattern online?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I made a beautiful prayer shawl from HS for my daughter inlaw and it is so soft and cuddly. She loved it. Here are the pictures of her modeling it.


Gypsie, that's beautiful! Was that a variegated color or did you change colors throughout the project?

After an almost 20 year hiatus, I restarted knitting again with Homespun. I made a prayer shawl on very large (like about size 17 knitting needles) and I loved the feel. My granddaughter saw me working on it and begged to have it, I told her, no it was for a woman who had breast cancer, but that I would make a blanket for her, which I did next. She loves it. It worked up well and is SO SOFT!

After I learned to crochet I tried making Martha's Coming Home Poncho with HS and COULD NOT identify the individual chains for the first round or figure out how not to get it twisted. I showed it to the real expert who taught me to crochet and she said that it was IMPOSSIBLE to crochet Homespun, in her opinion.

I've since done one crochet project with it -- not easy but I would recommend you DO NOT try to crochet it with a BOYE crochet hook.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! Love, love, LOVE the colors! I'm going to start mine tonight!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! Love, love, LOVE the colors! I'm going to start mine tonight!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Hi All, You nailed it. It is the drape. Gosh, I would not have thought that such a soft yarn would be so stiff. I am already frogging it. Even if the steaming would helped, I would have had to put too much more time into it for the finished project without knowing whether it would work out ok or not. So now I am looking for a poncho design (I am thinking of the two rectangle type.) I also think a larger hook/needle will help the drape. As much as I want to have finished projects, it is really the process I like, so frogging is not the end of the world. Just a temporary set back.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU. (


I agree with you. Doing the knitting is the fun part. I've frogged some items 3 or 4 times and tried a different pattern, but when I got done I was happy with what I had made. Who cares how long it takes, good luck with the next project.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I made a beautiful prayer shawl from HS for my daughter inlaw and it is so soft and cuddly. She loved it. Here are the pictures of her modeling it.


Wow, is that ever pretty.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

I have knitted 12 shawls using a LB pattern and Homespun yarn and each have turned out beautifully. Have never tried a sweater or anything else with this yarn though. I have to agree with someone here that if its a LB pattern using the yarn you can't go wrong. Good luck with the poncho pattern and I hope to see a post of it on KP!!!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

jeanmb said:


> I'm using homespun for a lap robe for myself and i'm loving it. Nice and soft with a very nice drape. I'm doing a plain garter stitch with size 11 needles and it's perfect.
> 
> I also used homespun for an entrelac scarf and cap for my daughter that came out beautifully too. So far so good. I do have 4 more skeins in my stash that I have no plans for--I was thinking of a short sweater or jacket, but haven't found a pattern that calls to me as yet.


Our church group of crocheters and knitters want to make small lap robe type of blankets where they are not to heavy, but big enough to cover legs and go up to waist. Would this make a good choice of yarn where the patients wouldn't feel smothered?


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I finally got around to actually joining my pieces, which you all encouraged me to do a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, the sweater I made does not fit. The gauge is right and the measurements match the pattern but it looks horrible when I put it on. There is still a lot of finishing work to do but I have "lost heart", since that will not change the fit. Woe is me. This is the 4th project I have tried with the same yarn (Homespun) which apparently does not have a lot of admirers on this forum. I guess I will be frogging again. Thanks for listening.


 what does frogging mean? pull it back and start over?
Try washing in a sink full of fabric softener and water...strong mix then gently stretch the garment to the desired shape.Rinse then block. It has worked for me once when I felted a beautiful sweater.I was able to save it.One of my favs


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is why I continue to make baby clothes and shawls and scarves.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

The shawl is a stunning piece of work, very artistic--lovely, warm colors. She is gorgeous, has a contagious smile! thanks for the picture!


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

The colorway is beautiful as is the model!!! Great job!


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I made a beautiful prayer shawl from HS for my daughter inlaw and it is so soft and cuddly. She loved it. Here are the pictures of her modeling it.


Oh Gypsie, that is BEAUTIFUL! What a lovely color choice! I am wondering if you know a trick for Homespun (other than knotting) that keeps the fringe ends from fraying out. That's one thing about HS that I don't like, and I'm not crazy about knotted fringe.


----------



## jilly alderson (May 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

What does "Frogging" mean?

I have heard this expression a lot on this site but it is not one I am familiar with.

Have a nice weekend one and all.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

jilly alderson said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> What does "Frogging" mean?
> 
> ...


Frogging means to unrip. It's taken from the sound a frog makes: "ripit, ripit, ripit." Also, "tinking" is knitting spelled backwards so it mean to unknit stitch by stitch.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I made a beautiful prayer shawl from HS for my daughter inlaw and it is so soft and cuddly. She loved it. Here are the pictures of her modeling it.


Absolutely beautiful -- and so is your daughter-in-law. I love the color and you couldn't have chosen a better shade mixture for her coloring.

The last thing that I made my daughter-in-law was a felted purse - lined -- she loves it and has received many compliments when she carries it -- they always ask where she got it -- then they say "I know, your mother-in-law made it" -- we all laugh. She's the best -- the daughter we never had. I thank God every day for bringing her into our lives -- I thank my son too.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very Pretty and I love your kitchen too...


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

What is my "Max" doing in Columbus, Ohio? Your kitty looks exactly like Max. Comes to think of it, Max is feisty enough for two but love him anyway.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Wouldn't you know?! I just got an email from LB promoting one of their Homespun yarns, "Painterly". One of the free projects they showed was for one of the most beautiful afghans I've seen, called Magnolia. Now I have to decide whether or not to keep my vow of never buying HS again. Wonder what an alternative yarn would be?? Think there's a trip to my LYS in my very near future!


----------



## grannyk (Aug 11, 2011)

What a sweetheart she was to keep the sweater. It must have meant a lot to her or she would have found some excuse to "lose it." I have found that making shawls for people is a lot safer to fit than sweaters. 
By the way, what is "frogging?"


----------



## grannyk (Aug 11, 2011)

I see that you are from Pensacola. My husband was in Navy flight school there when my daughter was born. People keep talking about the beautiful Pensacola beaches, but I was so hot when we were there that I only left my air conditioning to get groceries, so I've never seen the beaches. Are they as pretty as everyone who wasn't pregnant there says?


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

SSKP--My sentiments completely. Seams! Don't like 'em, don't use 'em, don't see any reason for most of them. Once in awhile, if absolutely necessary. But I'll figure some way around 'em if possible.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Wouldn't you know?! I just got an email from LB promoting one of their Homespun yarns, "Painterly". One of the free projects they showed was for one of the most beautiful afghans I've seen, called Magnolia. Now I have to decide whether or not to keep my vow of never buying HS again. Wonder what an alternative yarn would be?? Think there's a trip to my LYS in my very near future!


I'm not positive, but you might try Bernat Softee Chunkee (I think that's how it's spelled) My daughter made a couple of sets of those hobo gloves with a mitten flap. The pattern called for the Bernat yarn, and we couldn't find it so she substituted the Homespun and it worked fine. If she could substitute one way, maybe you could substitute the other??


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Sure! I darn my favorite socks till I'm not darning socks but darning the darns


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> I'm not positive, but you might try Bernat Softee Chunkee (I think that's how it's spelled) My daughter made a couple of sets of those hobo gloves with a mitten flap. The pattern called for the Bernat yarn, and we couldn't find it so she substituted the Homespun and it worked fine. If she could substitute one way, maybe you could substitute the other??


Thanks for the advice. I shall look for that this morning when I get to town. Happy Saturday to you!!


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

I made ponchos for my daughter's using the homespun and they came out beautiful......my daughters friend ask me to make one for her, used the same yarn, and it came out terrible! Just acted like a different yarn altogether. I haven't made anything with it since. Felt like it was a waste of time, even tho the first two came out beautifully.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

Babsmim said:


> I made ponchos for my daughter's using the homespun and they came out beautiful......my daughters friend ask me to make one for her, used the same yarn, and it came out terrible! Just acted like a different yarn altogether. I haven't made anything with it since. Felt like it was a waste of time, even tho the first two came out beautifully.


terrible reviews on homespun, too bad that there is such inconsistancy


----------



## susanne.a.swift (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello Sandyw 1952:

I have knitted baby blankets with HS yarn using a large size needle and the projects turned out beautiful. I love your raspberry shawl and was wondering what type of stitches you used. I would be very grateful if you could forward me that pattern.....thanks a bunch.
[email protected]


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

You have my sympathy. I have only ever made one sweater that I will wear. None of the others have fit right and like you, I had the right gauge, etc. Now my favorite projects are baby sweaters and shawls (which always fit :-D ).


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw the same one! What a beautiful pattern. I've only used the HS yarn once and didn't have too much trouble with it once I got the hang of using it so I'm not too concerned about trying again. Love that afghan though!


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, 
I was just poking around the internet looking for some advice about this blasted yarn, and I found this! I finished making a poncho last night for my niece with Homespun yarn, using the Lionbrand poncho pattern on their site. It shows the poncho with fringe, but I don't think this would be possible as it shreds something awful. I altered my pattern a bit and made a cable up the middle.
Maybe I will just leave it w/o any fringe? any ideas?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the poncho. Bet it's nice and cuddely soft withe Homespun. I tried it and 1st try didn't work so well. Then I tried crochet with it and I liked that much better. Made a hat, but wasn't very streatchy. Some one here suggested cutting the one thread every now and then. Made a world of diffrence. Would post it, but gave it to some one already.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> Hi,
> I was just poking around the internet looking for some advice about this blasted yarn, and I found this! I finished making a poncho last night for my niece with Homespun yarn, using the Lionbrand poncho pattern on their site. It shows the poncho with fringe, but I don't think this would be possible as it shreds something awful. I altered my pattern a bit and made a cable up the middle.
> Maybe I will just leave it w/o any fringe? any ideas?


Myself, I think fringes look fine but are difficult to take care of and keep looking nice. I love your poncho. Perhaps fringe would take away from the beauty of the blue. I really, really like the poncho just as it is.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I love Homespun, and I guess it's a good thing for me that I don't like fringe anyway, it just gets tangles and to me it's a pain in the tushie to keep it looking nice. I think your poncho is REALLY pretty. Love the cable! I don't think it needs fringe. However, if you want one, I believe a lady on here, may have been in this thread, suggested that if you want to put fringe on with homespun, just add a small bead at the end of each fringe then knot it right under the bead. Looks nice, and the bead helps it to lay right.


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

The bead idea is great! I am thinking of making a loose drawstring with 2 pom poms on the ends?? Still not sure?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

The drawstring with pom poms might be cute and not take away from the beauty of the poncho itself. Good idea IMO.


----------

